# old growth red cedar



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

I've got two trunk sections about 8-10' long, 12~15" in diameter, and two stumps...one is about 24" in diameter and about 4' long, the other not quite as big.

are these pieces worth anything? 

does anyone have any interest in them?

should they go in the burn pit?

thanks.


----------



## mdfinney (Apr 19, 2009)

I would be interested in taking these off your hands, where are you located.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

mdfinney said:


> I would be interested in taking these off your hands, where are you located.


just north of san antonio, 10-15 mins.

got another piece too, about 12" in diameter, ~7-8' long.

i can post some pictures up if you like.


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

Do you still have wood? I'm interested and about 1 hour south of SA. Thanks


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yes, i still have all the pieces.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bumpski...what's the deal, does anyone want any of this stuff?

i'm no wood worker, but i gotta think it'd be great stock for a project. kinda hate to burn it all, but if no one want's it i'ma turn into smoke and ash.

thanks.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Ish, I am south this week, but will be back in the Austin area next week and can swing by. I will send a PM to set up a time. Need to pick up my trailer to haul.


----------



## High_Water (Jun 6, 2017)

I would but I'm about 300 miles away.


----------

